# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: استایل دادن به باکس دانلود

## sir111

با سلام
این امکان وجود داره که pure css زیر را برای باکس دانلود در سایت وردپرس انجام داد؟
https://codepen.io/Rplus/pen/lEDBj
کد PHP باکس دانلود:

{ $html .='<div class="mrbox">'; $html .='برای دیدن لینک دانلود در سایت ثبت نام و اکانت خود را ویژه کنید <br>'; $html .='<a class="lrm-switch-to--register" href="#0" style="-webkit-box-shadow: inset 0px 1px 0px 0px #2c88f8; background: linear-gradient(to bottom, #e40044 5%, #fe487e 100%); border-radius: 6px; display: inline-block; color: #ffffff; font-size: 14px; font-weight: bold; padding: 6px 24px;">ورود یا ثبـــت نــــام + اکــانت Vip</a>'; $html .='</div>'; }

اسکرین و لینک بخش مورد نظر در سایتم: https://en.acgih.ir/?p=31037

----------


## sir111

کارشو انجام دادم:
https://codepen.io/acgih/pen/bGeYJVR
فقط در wight:200px و height:200px کار میکنه و وقتی پهنا یا ارتفاع زیاد میشه افکت کار نمیکنه. برنامه نویسان عزیز میشه راهنمایی کنید که چطور میشه این محدودیت پهنا و ارتفاع را برداشت و پهنا همیشه 100% درصد باشه تا در دستگاههای مبایل و کامپیوتر ریسپانسیو باشه و ارتفاع هم بر اساس ارتفاع باکس دانلود باشه؟

----------

